# Some of my fishies



## eyezak (Feb 22, 2008)

I finally stopped being lazy and decided to upload some pics of my :fish:

"T.Reef" Protomelas sp.Stevini Taiwan









"Ruby Red" Aulonocara sp.Rubescens









"Albino Ruby Red" Aulonocara sp.Albino Rubescens









"Yellow Blaze" Otopharynx lithobates









"Star Saphire" Placidochromis sp.Phenochilus Tanzania









"Iceberg Electric Blue" Sciaenochromis Fryeri









"Yellow Lab" Labidochromis Caeruleus









"Black Calvus" Altolamprologus Calvus









"Blue Gold Peacock" Aulonocara korneliae 









Freindly Neighbors









I no longer have the "Blue Gold" I brought him back to the LFS I got him at because I had too much Blues I need some reds or oranges.
But looking at these pics I might just go back and get him


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice looking fish. :thumb:


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

awsome fish :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

nice pics, I really like your fish :thumb:


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

Great fish. Would like to see updates at a later date...


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

That Albino Rubescens is really beautiful. I am usualy quite turned off by albinos, but what a stunner!

I would love to know how the Pheno gets along with the peacocks when he matures. You have a set up similar to the one I plan on having in a few months, only my pheno is a big boy. 

What's the tank size?

Okay - this seems like a good time to ask: What the heck does "sp" mean? Species? Spelling? Neither are consistent enough to make sense. Ahhhh! :-?


----------



## eyezak (Feb 22, 2008)

sp.=species
I have a 60gl and so far the peacocks and the Pheno don't bother each other. I have a yellow lab that is acting like the boss for now.The one I'm worried about is the T.Reef ,he's getting punked by everyone and he is the biggest fish in there :x


----------



## eyezak (Feb 22, 2008)

2 more fish I picked up

Dimidiochromis compressiceps (Albino) Malawi Eye Biter 









Protomelas taeniolatus Super Red Empress


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice fish. Watch out for that Eye biter! Also my T-reef is very passive also. He gets schooled by my other fish too. My Red Empress is the terror in my tank though.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

the look nice................................the best would have to be the albino eye biter!


----------

